# Three New Books on Princeton



## Wayne (May 2, 2012)

Thanks to a donor in Pennsylvania, I was able to accession three new Banner of Truth books published this year in commemoration
of the 200th anniversary of the founding of the Princeton Theological Seminary, adding these titles to the PCA Historical Center's research library. 

As I only just received the books today, I'm not offering a review, but am posting the table of contents for those who might 
want a closer look.

cf. Three New Princeton Seminary Books « - The Continuing Story -

Contents of the second volume of _Princeton and the Christian Ministry_ : http://continuing.wordpress.com/2012/05/03/three-new-princeton-seminary-books-part-2/

Contents of _Pastor-Teachers of old Princeton: Memorial Addresses for the Faculty..._ : http://continuing.wordpress.com/2012/05/03/three-new-books-on-princeton-seminary-part-3/

Contents for the second and third volumes of the three will post tomorrow in separate entries.


----------



## yeutter (May 3, 2012)

I have the set; and have only scratched the surface of it in my reading. 
I suppose you could have downloaded all the contents of the set from Google Books, but it is nice to have them in hardback format.
One article that I did not agree with is Archibald Alexander's _Suggestions in Vindication of Sunday Schools_. He fails to make a cogent case for age segregated teaching. He is correct in saying private instruction is authorized; but scripture tells us that it is the foolishness of preaching by which God calls sinners to himself. Alexander sees Sunday Schools as preparatory for hearing the Word of God preached.
Alexander says, "Often it happens that, well disposed and pious parents are poorly qualified to communicate religious instruction to their own children ; and not infrequently, children are more attentive to lessons of morality and religion coming from others, than to those which they learn from their own parents."
This reflects a failing in the public preaching of the Word. Preaching should communicate at many levels. I have read Alexander on this point and am not convinced.


----------

